

Getting By on $1m a Year - gatsby
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/11/getting-by-on-1000000-a-year/

======
egiva
I agree that your gross income (or revenue if you want to apply this story to
your business) doesn't mean much. To get ahead in life, (thinking medium-term
here) you have to augment your income (earn more) while reducing your spending
- basically that's a cash flow story and you can apply the same concept to
your startup, or to your personal life. Feel a bit sorry for the guy though,
and never thought I would be saying that - thanks for the article!

------
danielayele
To me the most interesting thing about his life is the fact that the bulk of
his life/spending decisions are based on the needs or perceived needs of
others (his wife, kids, other partners at his firm). The guy has basically
been enslaved by other people's perceptions of him. I wonder what would happen
if he lost his job...

------
thewordpainter
wow, exactly how i never want/will think like. i didn't know what to expect
with that subject line, but it really lived up.

outside of the joys of the startup adventure, i think bootstrapping teaches
you some valuable life lessons. it really allows you to put things into
perspective. you develop great habits. you figure out what actually matters.
more than anything, i've learned how to _not_ spend money...

------
iwwr
The moral of the story: it's not the gross revenue that makes you rich.

------
revorad
Thanks for posting this. Reminds me where not to head.

------
boboblong
This is just sickening.

